
Ask HN: What's your vision for the next web? - dryajov
What are your thoughts&#x2F;vision&#x2F;best or worst case scenario for the evolution of the web?
======
f_allwein
Open and non commercial, like Firefox. Perhaps based on streams, as in this:
[https://www.wired.com/2013/02/the-end-of-the-web-
computers-a...](https://www.wired.com/2013/02/the-end-of-the-web-computers-
and-search-as-we-know-it/)

Imagine having a tool (or choice of tools) to combine and filter RSS feeds
from friends, organizations you're interested in, news sites... Probably would
need a way to pay for content, so as not to rely on ads.

~~~
philrykoff
Digg reader can combine RSS feeds from various sources for you (similar to
what Google Reader did; RIP).

The foundation of the web is open source.

------
zunzun
My vision is that the next internet will exist in the hydrogen-fusing heart of
nearby stars, such that interstellar travel will be required to see web pages.
I know this will not be popular but the technology would be really cool! I'm
also convinced that this can be funded by sales of toenail clippings, so that
part is easy.

~~~
dryajov
Ship it.

